# Pineapple Apple Wine



## PolishWineP (May 7, 2005)

I started anew must today, Pineapple Apple. The recipe uses frozen concentrates. Bert, patient man that he is, helped me through the acid tests. One of these days I'll actually understand it! I pitched the yeast tonight and it's sitting quietly here with me now. I hope it talks to me tomorrow! Is this what people have been referring to as a Hillbilly wine?


----------



## Hippie (May 8, 2005)

Uh, no...pineapples don't grow in hillbilly land and I don't know how to turn off this underline or even how it got here!





*Edited by: Country Wine *


----------



## PolishWineP (May 8, 2005)

You must have accidently hit the *U *button to get the underline. If you still have it, just click the *U* button again and it should go away.


So, what qualifies a wine as a Hillbilly Wine?


----------



## Hippie (May 8, 2005)

I don't think I have one of those buttons, it must have left by itself.


I think a hillbilly wine would be any wine made by ahillbilly from fruits or vegetables grown by that hillbilly. (me)


----------



## Goslin (May 8, 2005)

Hey, how 'bout oak leaf wine it don't get more hillbilly than that, heck it ain't even a fruit.








The pineapple apple wine sounds good I'll have to try it some time.




*Edited by: Goslin *


----------



## Hippie (May 8, 2005)

hehehe......Yep, I think you got that right! That is even too hillbilly for me!


----------



## PolishWineP (May 9, 2005)

Goslin said:


> Hey, how 'bout oak leaf wine it don't get more hillbilly than that, heck it ain't even a fruit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, that oak leaf wine goes just a step too far for me.



I might try a taste but I don't think I'd invest any time making it. I look forward to hearing how it comes out. If the Pineapple/Apple comes out well I'll post the recipe.


----------



## Hippie (May 9, 2005)

I just read where oak leaves are poison. Acorns also. Somewhere on the winepress forum.


----------



## rgecaprock (May 10, 2005)

How many states are HillBilly states? I've been called a hillbilly all my life being from West Virginia. When I say I'm from W.Va. everyone looks to see if I have one leg shorter than the other......from walking on the hillsides....any of you other hillbillies get that,......Glenvall?


Ramona born and raised in Beech Bottom, W.Va.


----------



## rgecaprock (May 10, 2005)

Oh, and speaking of fruit wine, my blackberry is bubbling away although I did see one of those nasty fruit flys around my airlock. I zapped



it with some sulfite. Where do those things come from anyway?



The pineapple'apple sounds really good!!! And Polish....is that a digital camera you use?





Ramona


----------



## Hippie (May 10, 2005)

Oh yes, Ramona, I get it! keep us informed on the blackberry wine. We need details and numbers and pics and such.


----------



## RAMROD (May 11, 2005)

On J Kellers site he lists which oak leaves can be used.


----------



## PolishWineP (May 11, 2005)

rgecaprock said:


> Oh, and speaking of fruit wine, my blackberry is bubbling away although I did see one of those nasty fruit flys around my airlock. I zapped
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes ma'am, that is a digital camera. It's a Kodak DX3900. We've had it for about 4 years now, and I really like it. I just wish it did better in bad lighting. My 35mm close and play does a far superior job in bad lighting.


Where do fruit flies come from? They can smell all sorts of stuff from I think miles away.


----------

